
Raspberry Pi 3 already available for purchase in Australia - Daneel_
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/02/where-to-buy-the-raspberry-pi-3-pricing-and-full-specs/
======
bootload
Sure is. Just confirmed an order now. The power requirements are going up (2A
5.1V), and suggest the additional power supply. [0] I've never had power
supply problems in either 1 or 2.

[0] [http://au.rs-online.com/web/p/plug-in-power-
supply/9098126/?...](http://au.rs-online.com/web/p/plug-in-power-
supply/9098126/?origin=PSF_430702|acc)

~~~
Daneel_
I believe the power requirements have actually jumped to 2.5A for the charger
(~12.5W). I'd be surprised if the Apple 12W charger couldn't power one of
these without issue for most use cases (2.4A, vs 2.5A reference charger).

I can't help but notice that the power supply description is incorrect on RS-
online's site. They're saying 2A in the text, but then their own spec sheet
says the power supplies are 2.5A [0]

[0] Data sheet: [http://docs-
asia.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/14ba/0900766b...](http://docs-
asia.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/14ba/0900766b814ba718.pdf)

~~~
e_bailey
Is that you R. Daneel?

~~~
Daneel_
I'm all alone and with a galaxy to care for.

Or should I say my name is Eto Demerzel?

Alas, poor friend Giskard is no longer with me..

